# 9 Year old with IBS Desperate for Suggestions



## 13508 (May 2, 2005)

Hi thereMy intellectually disabled nine year old has IBS, shes always had issues with her bowel from the word go except it gets really bad, she has cramps, Diaherrea, constipation, tiredness you name it. The peditrician suggested taking her off wheat to no avail. She has gone latose free but it only makes a slight difference. The worse thing is she gets so ill as her immune system seems impaired so when a stomach bug comes she is the sickest of the family. What can I do to make her life easier??? She gets so embarrased becasue of the gas etc Her school friends give her ahard time becasue of the smelly gas and also she leaks BMs in her pants. Any suggestions would be very much appreciatedRachel


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe she should see a nutritionalist or somehow get tested to see exactly what foods are bad for her. I know the trial and error thing with the foods can be very frusterating, but if nothing seems to be helping, there has to be some specialist out there than can help her find out what foods are worse than others.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe you could think about hypnotherapy? Im not sure if this is suitable- but i urge you to check this out the hypnotherapy forum on this board- it might help- im not sure.


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

I would suggest getting a referral to a pediatric gastroenterologist. HAve you looked into hirschprung's disease? http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/p...rschsprungs_ez/


----------

